# Mail-Order Rabbits?



## steve-in-kville (Nov 12, 2005)

I've looked around locally for Californian rabbits. No one knows of a breeder. I checked online, hoping to find a reputable breeder who would be willing to ship live rabbits. Most ads I've found are several months old.

I've mail ordered poultry chicks before, but never rabbits. Any suggestions?

Thanks!!

steve


----------



## KAM (Sep 13, 2007)

I am not big on the mail ordered rabbits. But I was at a show a long long time ago. 
Remeber when they were adverting Chin Rex rabbit and you will get rich.
These people show up with these rabbits. A lot of money in them. It is easer to tell you what was not wrong with them. They were healthy. 
So make sure they are the kind of rabbit you want.
Go to the ARBA and find the shows that are close to you. It is like going to the candy store. I was waiting till spring. But end up with rabbits right now.

And just because a adds is old does not mean the do not have rabbits. And it takes time to keep working on adds. If you do not work or have anything to do. You can do adds. Be on the comptur all day long. But most people have to work. So ask the old adds if they have any rabbits or no some one. 

And where are you. Maybe someone is close that knows some one that knows some one that has californian rabbits.


----------



## Beaniemom (May 25, 2007)

What state are you in? You can check the ARBA website or the breed wesbite for breeders. If you look on the ARBA siite you can check for shows near you (or next state over) I know some people would probably ship them, I've had them not do well with a car ride. I would never fly with mine, nope, no way!

Dawn


----------



## bluebird2o2 (Feb 14, 2007)

If they are a large breeder it doesnt matter if the ads old they will have stock for sale.many times someone will give you someone elses number if they dont have anything.


----------



## steve-in-kville (Nov 12, 2005)

Well folks, I stopped by our local feed store and asked if they knew anyone who raised rabbits. Sure enough, she gave me the name/number of a local breeder. At least we're moving in the right direction.

steve


----------



## turtlehead (Jul 22, 2005)

That's great! Let us know how/if it works out.

We're always ready to celebrate a success


----------

